# Names?



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

What are your piranhas names?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Death Row
I have to many to be able to name them, too hard to tell them apart

MAD


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

the cariba names: Pedro, Pinata, Pablo, Captain, Jumbo
ternetzi name: Tony
elongatus: Bundy
Wimple: not named yet


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Piranhas
> I have to many to be able to name them, too hard to tell them apart
> 
> MAD


 thepack!!!!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i have two caribas:tony and silvio
and i have seven reds but only one has a name:gobbles(he's a pig when it comes to food)


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Too many reds to name but my rhom is Mickey and my altuvei is George


----------



## pironya (Mar 28, 2003)

my rbps are called coelacanth and sabertooth.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Mambo, Bentley, Taker, Luciferall red bellies, Marvin Spilo CF, Sir Chomps Alot AKA Chomps Black Rhom , I have 3 more but don't have names for them yet. Two of them have names just forget what they were, the guy i bought them off of that is.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

All of my piranhas are small. They get get more personality and used to me when they grow, this is when I will find some names for them.


----------



## inthedark (Mar 15, 2003)

3 reds-Blossom,Bubbles, and Buttercup


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

4 reds and no names.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My 8" Rhom is called Bubbles, previously by its owner (Eric). My gf calls her Rhom Buttercup. Also named my 4 RBs before I sold them.. Cupid, Blush, Valentine, and I forgot. But no names for my 8 new ones.


----------



## billthomason (Feb 12, 2003)

My two RB' have great names: Dante and Randall from the movie Clerks. That's a kickass movie.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

ONE-EYED-FREAK for the obvios reason


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Can't keep track of names.


----------



## LizKnockedIt (Apr 1, 2003)

Uhh. Let's act like my Pacus are P's for the moment. They're evil bitches. Their names are ''Chi Chi and Lupe''. The South American broads. They are so mean, I swear..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

LizKnockedIt said:


> Uhh. Let's act like my Pacus are P's for the moment. They're evil bitches. Their names are ''Chi Chi and Lupe''. The South American broads. They are so mean, I swear..


 You think thats bad?? You have nice Pacus with evil names.. I had evil killer Ps with sissy names!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

only one named right now (butt ugly)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

6 reds, but only the big one has a name: *Ed*








The other ones are too hard to tell apart...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

My 4 Cariba: Zeus (a. El Ñoño), Atlas, Apollo and Poseidon!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Gama, Shogei, & To

Joe


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

my favorite red is named trapjaw........the other three i just call...the bastards


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Roy & Mildred


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

If I had a piranha I would name it speckles. It is hard for me not to name Kevin's piranhas.


----------



## Tranaconda (Jan 10, 2003)

SETHRO-after Seth enslow dirt bike stunt man

SPAZ-Because he is one

BARNEE-He always cames to the glass when i am near


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Lil-X
Razor
Chopper
Scar-face
Knight
Spotty
(Still need a name for the newest one)


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

How about chilupe


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I've narrowed myself down to 2. Which do you like better as a mean name for a Spilo?

War or El Nino?


----------



## LizKnockedIt (Apr 1, 2003)

War.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Vader (2 inch Rhom) and Bundy (4 inch Spilo CF)


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

El nino


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

My Rhoms, 
This one and that one. Usually pointing finger at the one being discussed :biggrin:


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i have only named my red bellies and my gold spilos the names of my reds are bigbitch, margarita, jack, dianne and little buddy my spilos names are goldie ad the wee ones

the wee ones i got at the same time at the time they were all the same size i named bigbitch that cuz she is big and a bitch she shows that shes the queen of the tank and the others dont f*ck with her she also has huge teeth


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

if i had a pirahna, I'd name it Jaws (corny, I know) and it's also the name of my sailfin pleco. So maybe I'd name it fluffy instead.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

Have 7 reds but only named two, my biggest is biggy, and my favorite who is always first one to make the kill







I call him THE Asassin


----------

